#  RX ANT?

## micyaylo

?



    ,    ,          :

            E=  , 

  :     F -       ,
                     0,7    ,
              Ra    , ,
                -     
 -      Worda -  ...
  -        -  ,  ,    ,    ,     ,

----------

